# No more 27" iMac



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 8, 2022)

So, in the Apple event, it was said that there is only one more Mac model to be transitioned to Apple Silicon, the Mac Pro.

And the 27" iMac is now no longer available for sale.

WTF, Apple?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 8, 2022)

I've been using 27" iMacs since they first came out. And 24" iMacs before that (the largest ones available at that time).

The 27" iMac was one of the most popular Macs, ever. Decently powerful, a great display, and not horribly expensive.

Now I need to spend at least $3600 for a Mac Studio and the 27" Studio Display. And that is with just 32 GB of RAM and a 512 GB SSD, and less GPU power than my 2019 iMac with the Vega 48.

This is absolute insanity that Apple would do this.


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 8, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I've been using 27" iMacs since they first came out. And 24" iMacs before that (the largest ones available at that time).
> 
> The 27" iMac was one of the most popular Macs, ever. Decently powerful, a great display, and not horribly expensive.
> 
> ...


I don't think that's correct. Check out the GPU benchmarks on Apple's site for the M1 Max compared to the 27-inch iMac, depending on the app, they range from 2x to 7.5x faster.

I welcome the decoupling of the display and the computer. It just makes more sense. Doesn't it seem wasteful that when you replace your current 27" iMac you're going to lose a perfectly good display when all you need is the computer part?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 8, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I don't think that's correct. Check out the GPU benchmarks on Apple's site for the M1 Max compared to the 27-inch iMac, depending on the app, they range from 2x to 7.5x faster.
> 
> I welcome the decoupling of the display and the computer. It just makes more sense. Doesn't it seem wasteful that when you replace your current 27" iMac you're going to lose a perfectly good display when all you need is the computer part?


The benchmarks on Apple's site will often pick out one test that the new architecture excels at. Averaging the various benchmarks on the 24-core M1 Max GPU puts it just a tiny bit under the Vega 48, and is a fair bit below the best GPU available in the 2020 iMac.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 8, 2022)

David Kudell said:


> I welcome the decoupling of the display and the computer. It just makes more sense. Doesn't it seem wasteful that when you replace your current 27" iMac you're going to lose a perfectly good display when all you need is the computer part?


I fully understand that argument. But I typically use my iMacs for 6-7 years. By that time, the display, while still fully functional, has lost a decent bit of its brightness. All displays degrade over time, it's unavoidable.

If I was buying one every 2 years, I would certainly welcome the separate computer and monitor. But removing one of the *core models* of the Mac lineup seems incredibly short-sighted. 27" iMacs are _everywhere_. And now there's a *huge* gap in the lineup between the 24" iMac and the Mac Studio + 27" Studio Display.


----------



## khollister (Mar 8, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> So, in the Apple event, it was said that there is only one more Mac model to be transitioned to Apple Silicon, the Mac Pro.
> 
> And the 27" iMac is now no longer available for sale.
> 
> WTF, Apple?


Since they have a 24" M1 iMac, the Mac Pro is the only product line without AS. It kinda hinges on how they use the term "model").

Since Apple seems to be listening to users these days, it may also be that the low end Studio + new lower cost display covers the market the 27 iMac used to. I recall reading over and over how people complained about buying the large iMac only because there wasn't a reasonably priced headless Mac available - the constant clamoring for the return of the Cube.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Mar 8, 2022)

20 core , 64 gig , and 1TB Storage for 4k ?
I’m IN lol …done deal lol 😆.
Way to go apple , finally 👍🏻


----------



## jonnybutter (Mar 8, 2022)

khollister said:


> Since they have a 24" M1 iMac, the Mac Pro is the only product line without AS. It kinda hinges on how they use the term "model").
> 
> Since Apple seems to be listening to users these days, it may also be that the low end Studio + new lower cost display covers the market the 27 iMac used to. I recall reading over and over how people complained about buying the large iMac only because there wasn't a reasonably priced headless Mac available - the constant clamoring for the return of the Cube.


Exactly my situation and no doubt many here. I’m fine with the monitor I have but was going to get whatever midline product they decided to release - either a mini-type or an iMac. They released the headless mini-type so that’s what I’m getting. A good move on apple’s part (although the ultra is a little too expensive).


----------



## shropshirelad (Mar 8, 2022)

I've been waiting for the new 27" for ages - I've just bought the Studio with the base Max chip, 64gb, 1TB. Just need a monitor now - the Apple display is too expensive for me, I'm afraid. Hoping to find something for half the price, any ideas?


----------



## mat1 (Mar 8, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I've been waiting for the new 27" for ages - I've just bought the Studio with the base Max chip, 64gb, 1TB. Just need a monitor now - the Apple display is too expensive for me, I'm afraid. Hoping to find something for half the price, any ideas?


Try the old LG 5K screen, keeps the retina sharpness of the rest of Apples displays.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 8, 2022)

mat1 said:


> Try the old LG 5K screen, keeps the retina sharpness of the rest of Apples displays.


That won't get you down to $800, unfortunately - the LG 5K is $1299, and I would absolutely search the couch cushions for the $300 extra to get the Studio Display. The LG is not what you would call "loved", since the stand is lousy and the hardware flaky.

To get down to the $800 range, you'll probably be looking at a number of 4k 27-32" displays, which you can run in Scaled mode to emulate a 5k Retina display. I have a BenQ 27" 4k that is optimized for photography, but the less-specialized versions are probably in your price range. LG also makes a number of 4k options, as does Samsung. Panel quality for all of the major brands tends to be pretty good, but you might pay more for better stands (some aren't height-adjustable, or are flimsy plastic) and more ports (USB, etc).


----------



## mat1 (Mar 8, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> That won't get you down to $800, unfortunately - the LG 5K is $1299, and I would absolutely search the couch cushions for the $300 extra to get the Studio Display. The LG is not what you would call "loved", since the stand is lousy and the hardware flaky.
> 
> To get down to the $800 range, you'll probably be looking at a number of 4k 27-32" displays, which you can run in Scaled mode to emulate a 5k Retina display. I have a BenQ 27" 4k that is optimized for photography, but the less-specialized versions are probably in your price range. LG also makes a number of 4k options, as does Samsung. Panel quality for all of the major brands tends to be pretty good, but you might pay more for better stands (some aren't height-adjustable, or are flimsy plastic) and more ports (USB, etc).


True I should have added - buy used! They are about half that when I've been shopping for them.

Is your 4k super sharp when scaled or is the text a bit blurry?


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 8, 2022)

mat1 said:


> True I should have added - buy used! They are about half that when I've been shopping for them.
> 
> Is your 4k super sharp when scaled or is the text a bit blurry?


I don't see any blurriness on my 4k at my normal viewing distances, but I can't guarantee you wouldn't see a difference if an actual 5k screen was right next to it.

I'd hesitate the buy the LG 5k used since the hardware isn't great - there was the Wifi interference issue with the original model, and some still suffer from hardware issues because the TB/USB-C ports are literally soldered to the circuit board, so plug/unplug cycles can eventually lead to board failures. Also, unless you're going with a VESA mount, the stand is wobbly.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 8, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I've been waiting for the new 27" for ages - I've just bought the Studio with the base Max chip, 64gb, 1TB. Just need a monitor now - the Apple display is too expensive for me, I'm afraid. Hoping to find something for half the price, any ideas?


Just the other day I upgraded my 14 year old 30” Apple Cinema HD display with an LG 43” UN700 4K display. £627. Really happy with it. There are cheaper ones, and there are dearer ones. I certainly don’t need anything as fancy as the new Apple displays. I’m not sure anyone does when there are plenty of cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 8, 2022)

Strange isn’t it?
I’d imagine for the vast majority, the 24inch iMac is the perfect all in one. Very easy to fall for if you see it.

I’d reckon it wouldn’t take Apple more than 5 minutes to bolt together a 27 inch iMac as all the parts are in place, no cooling issues to solve.

So it’s absence does feel a little deliberate. Time will tell.


----------



## aeliron (Mar 8, 2022)

mat1 said:


> Try the old LG 5K screen, keeps the retina sharpness of the rest of Apples displays.


Dell usually a good bet.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 8, 2022)

aeliron said:


> Dell usually a good bet.


Dell stopped selling their 5k a few years ago, unfortunately - the LG was the only 5k left (because LG makes the panel). Dell still sells 27" displays, but they top out at 4k.


----------



## proggermusic (Mar 8, 2022)

All I want is for Apple to release a 24" iMac that's upgradeable to 64GB of RAM. That's it. If that happens, I'm buying one. I'm on my late 2012 iMac and I love it to death, and I need to replace it soon, but I can't remotely justify shelling out for a brand new computer with 16GB of RAM. Give us a break.

I may well use my trusty ol' iMac as a display and pay a bit extra for the Studio. Seems like a pretty solid machine. But I'm also waiting to make sure all my favorite devs are ready for Apple silicon nativity.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Mar 8, 2022)

In the space of one week, it’s out with Iceni, bye to four Project Sam titles, and now the 27” iMac. I guess companies are getting a jump on Spring cleaning...

Best,

Geoff


----------



## shropshirelad (Mar 9, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Just the other day I upgraded my 14 year old 30” Apple Cinema HD display with an LG 43” UN700 4K display. £627. Really happy with it.


Thanks for this, I'll check it out.


----------



## shropshirelad (Mar 9, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> I may well use my trusty ol' iMac as a display and pay a bit extra for the Studio.


I hadn't thought about doing this!


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 9, 2022)

shropshirelad said:


> I hadn't thought about doing this!


This only works with pre-Retina iMacs with Thunderbolt ports.


----------



## proggermusic (Mar 9, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> This only works with pre-Retina iMacs with Thunderbolt ports.


Which happens, luckily, to be exactly what I have! At the time, it was the secret weapon of Apple's whole lineup, best bang for buck ever. A decade later and it's still what I do most of my work on (but I do have to make some compromises with newer libraries and VIs sometimes).


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 9, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Which happens, luckily, to be exactly what I have! At the time, it was the secret weapon of Apple's whole lineup, best bang for buck ever. A decade later and it's still what I do most of my work on (but I do have to make some compromises with newer libraries and VIs sometimes).


Yeah, I knew that you had an iMac that could work with Target Display Mode - just wanted others to know that more recent models couldn't do it.


----------



## shropshirelad (Mar 9, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> This only works with pre-Retina iMacs with Thunderbolt ports.





rnb_2 said:


> This only works with pre-Retina iMacs with Thunderbolt ports.


I have a fabulously cutting edge 2014 model, so no good in this case. Thanks for the info, Rick.


----------



## odod (Mar 10, 2022)

Bummer Apple :( 
and I still have the trash can here .. should i sell this ?


----------

